# I'll draw your betta!



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been drawing for a bit so if you want me to draw a picture of your betta just let me know ^^ I have a little sample drawing of a pair of betta's i did.

http://yuki34543.deviantart.com/#/d48y60c


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Y'know what, why not? 

Since Jade's been drawn more times than I can count on my fingers, Eli is a little too... well, plain for me to enjoy a picture xD, and blah blah blah
How about I challenge you to draw me this guy?:


























This is Rowan. I'm interested to see how you'd incorporate his colors.
He's a Halfmoon, by the way  Just way too young to look like it yet.

I have more reference pictures here: http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese Fighting Fish/Rowan/
In case you need them.... The first picture was with flash; it shows he's all-metallic.
The last picture is an example of the many colors he actually has in different light.
He literally shines like an opal.

Hope I didn't challenge you too hard. ;D


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, here he is. I decided i'd do a peachy sandy look, to try to make him come out more. I hope you like it.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess i should, because i did draw them, put up the drawing of my two betta fish.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here it is my boy hope


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

And here is unamed


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Well Here they are, I did unamed a little bit pinker then he is because i needed him to show up better


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks they look great your good at drawing


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. I think your fish are beautiful and they were wonderful to draw.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks your Betta look good too I love his shade of red


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you do Bruce for me? Not very many people that I've asked to draw him have actually come through. Thanks!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay so it took me two tries, i'll put them both up for you.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Could you do one of my fishes?? They are in my albums. You can choose which one you want to do..thanks a bunch  your a great artist


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I decided to do techno, i liked him alot. He's a beautiful blue.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice drawing it looks great


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you!! It is a woderful drawing


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, i may end up putting some works on here that i draw during school....Because i get so bored. XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you PLZ PLZ DO MINES DX i luv ur drawings can you put my female and male betta together in one drawing? here are pictures of them:
here is strawberry my female VT
















and here is chili my HM male (he has shredded fins from a filter o.0) sorry cam sucks:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay, here it is, Strawberry and Chili, i had alot of fun drawing them ^^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your drawings are so cute! They made me smile.  Can you make me my new copper boy:









Or you could try Zuko:









Or Tranny:









Up to you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg... THEY ARE SOOO ADORABLE I JUST LOVE 'EM SO MUCH I REALLY LIKE IT IT IS SOO CUTE X333


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry its so late, i've been busy and quite upset over the loss of my two fish, so here he is, i also tried altering the way i drew slightly, let me know if you like it.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww soo cute X3

am so sorry of your lost, i had the same problem. someone stole all 3 of my cats, my snake died, all my baby fries died, and so one

i know how you feel, it is hard to come over am still very upset


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do some for me again? choose your choice cause idk what i want LOL:
my oceanist HMPK:
























my big boy lunar DBT:
























and last my biggest betta (she's a female lol) luna she is a combtail:








pick your choice, and thanks if you can =]]


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

GrellxUndertaker said:


>


I love it! I'm sorry I wasn't around for a long time so sorry for the late reply. Its really cute.  Thank you so much Grell, you're doing a great job.  Keep it up!


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*my betta jumbali*

pleez draw this ive been searcing to find people to draw my betta and no responses


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got a new girl named rose tell me if you have time to do her


----------

